# Green tree monitor enclosure - yay or nay



## Unravel (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello guys

Here's what i got set up so far, dimensions are somewhat small but the monitor is a baby right now. its roughly 4x4x2 

I provided ample hides in there, including one in each corner and the cork tube under the hot spot. Temps at basking site are good (120-130) but rest of the enclosure is at 78-80: / We'll see, maybe i'll put in another recessed light in there with a heat emitter if needed. 

Anyway, let me know what you think! 

PS i know plants might get shredded, ill just throw em out if they do


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 26, 2011)

I say yay.


----------



## the toe cutter (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks absolutely perfect, but you may need a bigger water dish as it will help with the ambient humidity as well as give this species a nice place to soak! They can be difficult to raise from babies but are significantly more difficult if you get WC. In any way I really wish everyone took that much time and care in making their animals enclosures this nice!:clap:


----------



## Tofuman (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks great


----------

